
New home for the [in]famous filesystem BTRFS - jeditobe
https://reactos.org/blogs/gsoc-2018-final-report
======
SUSEuser
> New home for the [in]famous filesystem BTRFS

Submitter changed the title to mock BTRFS. Which is funny, since APFS is
probably at least as bad, and likely much worse[1], yet given how many Apple
fanboys there are here, I doubt similar mocking of it would be tolerated.

[1] [https://bombich.com/blog/2018/02/15/macos-may-lose-data-
on-a...](https://bombich.com/blog/2018/02/15/macos-may-lose-data-on-apfs-
formatted-disk-images)

~~~
jeditobe
RedHat discontinued BTRFS for a number of reasons.

------
hucker
This is a pretty misleading title. The article is a GSoC-report about adding
BTRFS-support to ReactOS.

~~~
jeditobe
BTRFS will be default FS in ReactOS

------
ch_123
I'm curious as to why they don't use something like NTFS-3G. I know it's a
FUSE FS, but it's still pretty fast.

------
krig
Just a FYI: SUSE is still developing and using btrfs, both in openSUSE and in
the enterprise edition.

------
a012
Honest question: why choose btrfs over other filesystem?

~~~
akubera
I'm not sure if you mean "user" or "reactOS devs".

If the latter, I can't be sure (besides the fact it's modern and has plenty of
features), but as a user, I chose btrfs for its "subvolumes".

With subvolumes, you can selectively mount subdirectories in the partition
without an explicit "bind" mount.

For example, I have 3 linux installs on subvolumes /rootfsUbuntu1804
/rootfsArch /rootfsFedora27. They all share the whole partition so I wont
regret giving one too much space that it will never use, or worry about
resizing partitions to create a new one. The fstab of any looks something
like:

    
    
        UUID=...  /  btrfs subvol=rootfsUbuntu1804,compress 0 0 
    

(the "compress" option there is also neat.) If using as /, you must add
rootflags=subvol=rootfsUbuntu1804 to your boot options.

I also have my home directory and other "shared filesystem" things (like
docker) as subvolumes, each being shared to reduce redundancy. The only
downside is graphical file managers see each mount as a "device" so I have a
lot of noise in the sidebar of Dolphin or Nautilus.

------
br0ke103
awesome!

